# diabetes help needed



## emma1 (Aug 19, 2008)

hi my partner is type 1 diabetic and was wondering if i can get his insulin from the chemists in spain and how much it costs roughly or if he needs to see the doctor to get it on percription any advice?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

ADVICE - It'll be MUCH MUCH CHEAPER on prescription. 

Sorry I don't know if it's necessary to have one though.


----------



## Julz21 (Aug 17, 2008)

HI Do you have a Spanish medical card yet? If you do no problem. Your doc will write a percription and then its free. If you dont have a card you will have to pay and a chemist here will sell it to you over the counter.

Julian


----------



## chickentikka (Feb 3, 2009)

*diabetes*



Julz21 said:


> HI Do you have a Spanish medical card yet? If you do no problem. Your doc will write a percription and then its free. If you dont have a card you will have to pay and a chemist here will sell it to you over the counter.
> 
> Julian


Hi I have a Spanish medical card (SIP) and my doctor wrote me a prescription, but I still had to pay. Also the medication that I had to pay for cost more than in the UK.
It may be worth checking first.


----------

